# C&C Generals unter Windows 10...



## mirko1976 (4. August 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich hatte Generals unter Windows 8.1 (64 bit) zum Laufen bekommen damals.
Aber unter Windows 10 funktionieren die hier beschriebenen Anleitungen leider nicht - zumindest bei mir.
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie das doch funzen könnte?


----------



## Ash1983 (4. August 2015)

Retail oder Origin-Version?


----------



## mirko1976 (4. August 2015)

Es sind 2 schwarze Installations-CDs mit den Aufschriften "EA Most Wanted - Command & Conquer: Generäle".
Macht die Version einen Unterschied?


----------



## L0calHorst (4. August 2015)

Ähm,  Windows 10: Spiele mit Safedisc-Kopierschutz starten nicht, u.a. Battlefield 1942 [Update]


----------



## Ash1983 (4. August 2015)

mirko1976 schrieb:


> Es sind 2 schwarze Installations-CDs mit den Aufschriften "EA Most Wanted - Command & Conquer: Generäle".
> Macht die Version einen Unterschied?



Ja, denn die Version aus Origin lässt sich starten. 

Wie oben steht, liegt das am Kopierschutz. Vielleicht kann man den CD-Key, der da vermutlich bei ist, nach Origin migrieren, weiß das jemand? Dann könntest du das einfach herunterladen.


----------



## mirko1976 (4. August 2015)

Ok, war mir nicht bekannt. Danke!
Gibt es auch eine Version ohne Safedisc?


----------



## Ash1983 (4. August 2015)

Ja, die aus Origin; prinzipiell würde es auch ein no-CD-Crack tun, kann dir aber nicht sagen, wo man sowas bekommt.


----------



## mirko1976 (5. August 2015)

Danke, es funzt wieder


----------



## S754 (5. August 2015)

mirko1976 schrieb:


> Danke, es funzt wieder



Was hast du gemacht?


----------



## Britania (18. März 2016)

Würde mich auch Interessieren


----------



## Stargazer (25. April 2016)

Mich würde auch interessieren, wie man das gute Spiel (samt Addon) zum Laufen bekommt.

Habe hier noch das alte Generals (vor der Indiziierung) und die Most Wanted-Collection beide im Original rumliegen. Den Key bei Origin einzugeben bringt leider nichts (Code wird nicht erkannt).
Wenn jemand dafür einen Tipp hat, dann gerne her!

Ansonsten hätte ich auch nichts dagegen, ein paar Euro für einen unter Win10 lauffähigen Origin-Key auszugeben. Deutsche Sprachversion muss für mich aber sein, eventuelle Zensur wäre mir egal.
Weiß jemand, wo man den jetzt legal herbekommt? Die Ultimate Collection der C&C-Serie soll ja komplett auf Englisch sein... 

Vielen Dank und LG!
Christof


----------



## Ash1983 (25. April 2016)

Gerade mal nachgesehen: bei mmoga gibt es die ultimate collection für 7,99 €. Ich habe die vor einigen Jahren mal gekauft und zumindest die Spieltitel sind alle auf deutsch.

edit: Generals gerade mal heruntergeladen, ist auf deutsch.


----------



## Stargazer (25. April 2016)

Danke für die Antwort!
Allerdings steht bei mmoga direkt im Angebot: "Dieses Spiel ist nur in englischer Sprache verfügbar."

Hast du deine Version also auch dort gekauft?


----------



## Ash1983 (25. April 2016)

Den Hinweis habe ich gesehen, unten stehen aber eben die deutschen Titel. Kann ich nicht mehr sagen, kann auch sein, dass EA das damals selbst im Angebot hatte.


----------



## Stargazer (25. April 2016)

Ich habe das Spiel nun installiert und muss leider sagen, dass beim Download in Origin nur die englische Sprachversion zur Verfügung steht.
Man muss wohl schon die 15-Euro-teure Version von A**zon nehmen. Die habe ich gerade gefunden und dort wird zumindest Deutsch als Sprache und Text angegeben, sodass man es notfalls bei A**zon direkt reklamieren kann.


----------

